# Q'g for 200pp: Step 1 with Q-view



## dadwith4daughters (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been asked to provide the Q for our neighborhood July 4th party. Easily the biggest thing I've ever done X 10. The great news is that 2 of my 4 daughters love to cook and I hired them to help. Step 1 involved the butts: 88lbs of 'em-10 total. We rubbed and wrapped Monday night and got up at 4:30a. Meat on at 5:30a. By 3p all were 165-170. Wrapped and back on they went. 6p 3 came off. By 7p all remaining were right at 200 degrees. My girls did it all except putting the coals on (TBS, adjust temp, light chimney, rub, etc). That allowed me to work from home and not feel too guilty. The butts turned out great. I pulled for nearly 2 hours last night. 

Step 2 will be pulled chicken which we'll do tomorrow. 60lbs of boneless/skinless thighs. Brine and will rub half of it leaving regular for those less adventurous folks.

Rubbed and wrapped.


The Grilling 'hood. Got both Chargrillers working over-time.



My two beauties with their day's work



I'll be posting the Q-view of the chicken tomorrow.


----------



## cubguy17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lookin good man, How fun is that!!! Although possibly a little nerve racking, don't want to have to order pizza for 200 people. Keep up the good work.


----------



## smoke_chef (Jul 2, 2008)

WOW... Nice Q! A lot of work but has to be fun at the same time. All that Q at once. How cool. 

It's awesome that you are teaching your girls to smoke at a young age. You will have them hooked for life! Good job. Clearly you are raising them right. 

I love the picture in a picture effect you did on that second pic. How did you do that?


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 2, 2008)

That is just terrific!  I love smoking with my son and think it's great that you too are bringing the kids into it!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 2, 2008)

Wonderful task, and the help, how great is that. You must be proud, I don't even  know them and I am proud of them!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can't wait to see the rest of the job!


----------



## bonedadddy (Jul 2, 2008)

What a wonderful thing it is to cook for family and friends!!! and to have your family help out is great!

My oldest is 14 and he sticks his head in and out of the kitchen when I cook...he is starting to show some promise. I have shown him many things on the grill...and now I am getting him involved in the smoking too...

Dont forget to sleep a little this week :-) Not going to do you any good if you are asleep when the feast starts :-) hehe


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the all the great comments. I am very proud and they were real troopers. 

SmokeChef: re picture in picture, besides Q'g I'm a Photoshop freak too. 
CubGuy: Nerve racking for sure. Couldn't really sleep. Worried about the grill temps with so much meat. It took me about 2 hours to get the temps up but once there they were pretty consistent.

Look forward to posting  the chicken Q-view. Heading to Sams to get the hot dogs now. 20lbs of 'em!


----------



## keith54 (Jul 2, 2008)

Great looking smokes and kids too. I'm sure you'll get many kudos for your Q. They'll be saying "you da man"


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks awesome and some great helpers too. You all have done good


----------



## safety1 (Jul 2, 2008)

To me that is what this is all about.  Sharing great food with family and friends.  Anytime you can get the family to participate, the foods just tastes better, in my opinion. I was raised under the saying, "A family that plays together, stays together"  
KUDOS to you and your family for sharing this.  Take care and keep on smokin' and playin' together.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 2, 2008)

Very cool to have the kids helping and some fine looking food too.


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 2, 2008)

Man that is some feast.  Props to your helpers!


----------



## ronp (Jul 3, 2008)

What a nice thing to teach your kids.

Good looking food also.


----------



## moltenone (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome job Dad thanks for the Qview.


mark


----------



## white cloud (Jul 3, 2008)

Boy oh boy, the praise you and your daughters will get the day of the party will be an everlasting memory for you all. Make sure you get a pic of the smiles on their faces when everyone is telling them what a teriffic job they did. what a good dad.


----------



## krusher (Jul 3, 2008)

mahvelous  just mahvelous !!!!!!

godd job dad and daughters,,,,points are definately in order


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats great, they look awesome.


----------

